# ebay........



## Bo B Bunny (May 30, 2008)

Gosh, I love that I can do online shopping but sometimes, it gets kinda crazy. I'm looking for a concho. Just a single concho for my daughter's chaps...... 

Going through them all is maddening! 

Do you do the ebay thing? I go in spells. Usually around 4H season and Christmas.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 30, 2008)

My wallet tries to avoid ebay, lol. I go in spurts - I won't buy anything for a long time and then I buy loads of stuff.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 30, 2008)

Laugh if you must.. but I use to be an eBay power seller.. of.. ne'ermind.. I ain't tellin..lol..BUT.. I lovethe addictive type people...

I also love the people who can't stand to lose, they will pay $20 bucks for a dried up Sharpie or somethin (ok not really a dried up Sharpie, but you get the idea, it was usually over somethin stupid).. they just cannot stand to lose to someone else, so they keep bidding and bidding.. over somethin thats either not worth the price, or they can buy in the store or online elsewhere for way cheaper.

Ok.. I will tell you what I sold. Action figures, from LOTR, and Marvel Legends, some are short cased, one per case of 70, some just rock, and LOTR were so articulated and so not widely distributed I use to get in say $600 worth of action figures, basically they ran aroun $6.98, and I think I sold everyone of them over seas for double and triple that. Some, like the Tranced Bilbo, Light Up entranced Galadriel went for more than that, and the Peter Jackson as a Hobbit I sold for almsot $75. Sounds exspensive, right? When I listed that PJ Hobbit figure, it was bought within 2 minutes. I would get over 80 figures in, look at the store room and say I would never sell all these, and in 2 days they were all in transit to new homes..

Marvel Legends, they have this variant thing going. Say you get a Loki action figure, he comes with the short horns on his helmet, well one per case of 70 or 120 is a Loki with long horns, or a Captain America without his mask, or a grey Hulk instead of the usual Green. They also had all gold variants, or even translucent variants. For awhile they had a program where each action figure came with a piece of another figure, which if you bought the whole set of say 9, it built a giant sentinel robot or Galactus, eater of worlds. So, they all went overseas.. Most times I even had guys who paid me to buy them the whole set before they were even released.

For example.. I can't recall what they are called, but the things from Harry Potter, they fly around, Death Eaters? when they first came out there was one per like 3 cases..fetched high dollar.

Hellboy's even had variants.. smilin Hellboy and scowling Hellboy.. when they came out initially, I think the smiling one went for $20 over the price of the regular one, but since they weren't mass marketed, they still went for over $30 a figure.

Minimates.. the lil lego guys.. LOTR and Marvel Guys.. I got a slew of them clearenced for $1 a pack at Wal-Mart.. sold em for around $10 a pack..overseas.

Barbies.. especially the Toys R Us exclusives and Wal-Mart and Target Exclusives, stores they don't have overseas.. yep.. snapped right up. I had Legends of Ireland the Bard, bought for $25 plus tax, some went as high as $150..what's retarded is, I prolly had hundreds of those in my possession.. it's the one doll I am missing from my own set.

Ok.. so now ya'll know what kind of dork I truly am, and why I love my own collection of action figures so much..

And I have a kick butt collection of Wonder Woman, Female X Men and Xena action figures..

Oh, AND Pirates of the Caribbean's, and LOTR elves..

High Ima dork!

I love eBay..

I also love the French and the Germans... they some toy lovin FOOLS!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 30, 2008)

Ahhh I am NOT one of those crazies! I got a saddle for $400 one time (lexi's show saddle) that really was worth about $1500. I also got a $250 or more custom show jacket for $35. I refuse to bid on things if they go too high. I recently got a Vera Bradley retired bag that retails for about $75 or more..... $18. :biggrin2:

I'm cheap! lol


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 30, 2008)

I looooooove ebay! I buy a lot of pet supplies from there. Mostly because I live in an isolated place and the pet stores have rediculous mark-ups here.But I don't really mind if I lose an auction, lol.


----------



## Bassetluv (May 30, 2008)

I haven't ebayed a lot in the last while, but used to go there quite a bit. The cage that Yofi and Anna call home (well, they probably call it prison if I ever shut the door on it) came from ebay:







In this pic you can only see the very top part of it, but they're sitting on a top shelf I put in. The cage is a dog crate designed to hold Great Danes and other large breeds, and I got it for a LOT less than I'd have paid anywhere here...even counting in the shipping. 

But this is what I originally used to buy (*ahem* obsess about *ahem*) on ebay:






Horsies! LOL...I started out trying to buy the Best of the West series, and then discovered Breyer. woohoo! I love their models, though haven't purchased many because it's a danged expensive hobby (plus, I have no room to put them anywhere).

I've bought other things from ebay over the years, odds and ends (sometimes more odd than end ), including the camera I used to take these pics. I love ebay too!


----------



## naturestee (May 30, 2008)

Di, I used to collect Breyers too! Dorky me even had a price guide book so I'd know when to stop bidding on Ebay. They're all at my parents house, and they're begging me to take them all. LOL They're in boxes and I don't want to have to keep dusting them.

I collect boardgames now. I've bought a few on Ebay but only when I can get really good deals. Which only happens with really old, really common games that I can't seem to find in rummage sales around here. Newer or uncommon games get bid up so high so quickly it's insane!

I really like Half.com for books, movies, cd's, etc. None of this bidding business, LOL.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 30, 2008)

We love BREYER!! They are so cool!


----------



## Bassetluv (May 30, 2008)

> Dorky me even had a price guide book so I'd know when to stop bidding on Ebay.



LOL...we'll be the Breyer dorks!  I love the detailing they all have. One of my favorites that I bought is Big Ben, I guess because I used to watch the real Big Ben when Ian Millar rode him at the horse show here every summer. I love the traditional Breyers, but the classics really appeal to me because of their size (ya can squeeze more into one small space ). It really is amazing how much some of them can go for these days...almost all of the ones I bought were older models, out of the package. So most of the time I just sit and admire the more expensive, gorgeous ones on the computer screen. 

Bo B, do you have a collection? I think Breyers were invented specifically for women, since we seem to be the most horse-crazy!

The Best of the West horses had been a childhood dream of mine. They came out in the 60s and of course, being horsecrazy I wanted all of them, but my dad refused to let me buy any. I only lucked out in getting one (Commanche, the horse with jointed legs) when my grandmother saw it in the store before Christmas and thought I might like it. Like it??? I was in heaven!! That is, until a couple of months later when my clutzy younger sister did a swandive onto my bed and landed smack on top of Commanche. One jointed plastic horse + one slightly overweight 9-yr-old sister = one gravely injured equine. I tried my darndest to save him, but half a roll of duct tape and countless tubes of superglue were for naught...he went to plastic pony heaven in blazing glory. (And iff'n they'd had ebay back then, you would have seen a listing soon afterward for one free sister...you'd only have to pay for the shipping...no returns allowed. I won't even mention what she did to my favorite twisty-turny Barbie doll! :grumpy


----------



## pinksalamander (May 31, 2008)

We have an eBay shop, PowerSeller w00t!

I love eBay, i got my brand new iPod Video for Â£90, they retail for Â£160. It was ex-display.


----------



## trailsend (May 31, 2008)

O.K... I have to admit... I've never really looked on Ebay. I figured I'd get myself in trouble, but I also thought I wouldn't find anything I really need anyway. Then I read this thread, and Bo saying she got the saddle and etc... and then Diana saying about getting pet supplies because of where she lives... and I just had to go and look... typed in a few things and so many things have come up that I want, that I am about to drive my husband crazy!! LOL..... look at all this stuff! :shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 31, 2008)

We have a few Breyer.... but with the real horses to care for.... I can't afford the Breyers LOL! 

I want a Palomino tho. That was my first horse as a baby and my daughter's first horse to show was a Pal.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 1, 2008)

Look what I bought on Ebay! (I'm not-so-patiently waiting for it to come!)






It'shand carved out of a Malachite stalagtite. (I love all kinds of rocks and minerals...) I'm bad when it comes to Ebay.... :embarrassed:

But I sell stuff too... I bought a set of12 Budweiser Mugs at a garage sale for $1.00 each. Turns out the older ones from 1976 were worth a lot! Got over $700 for one mug! (That's some profit margin!) Other older onesin the set sold for between $50 and $400... the newer ones were barely worth the $1.00 I paid for them!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

trailsend........ be very careful! LOL! 

Cathy! I love that bunny!I used to have budweiser steins..... omg I can't believe you got that much from them!!! :shock:I had silver ones! WHERE are they???!?! :huh

Here's Lexi's saddle:


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 1, 2008)

What a nice saddle! Pretty detailing. You got a good buy Bo!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

I was happy 

and I got another one from a guy - I went to look at it first.. for $350 for my son last year. It is a nice one too but not as good a deal - not a show saddle but a roping saddle. My SIL couldn't believe it! 

I got a great bridle silver kit too.... and it's the same exact pattern as my daughter has a show halter of SIL's she uses. we need a new show lead and I have an extra silver piece for the lead now LOL! It was like $10.50 for it all - that's great for quality silver pieces!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

Found something for Zin's truck!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/sticker-decal-bunny-rabbit-pirate-skull-window_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ50447QQihZ014QQitemZ330239218259QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 1, 2008)

I bought some small digital cameras for a class I was teaching through a church. I like to buy NWT clothes for my kids. I got a great set of 22 Children's Place clothing pieces for $30 for my daughter around Christmas time. I swear, it's the only way I'm able to keep my kids in clothes, as fast as they grow!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

I've gotten Lexi things a lot! I also love the stores! like tshirts and stuff. I have gotten myself a bunny shirt on there.

One time I got Lexi a set of 3 shorts for like $8 and they were brand new! and the lady sent a 4th pair she found! for free. You can't beat that - it's like garage sales sitting in your own house! inkbouce:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 1, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Found something for Zin's truck!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/sticker-decal-bunny-rabbit-pirate-skull-window_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ50447QQihZ014QQitemZ330239218259QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


Oooh.....I want one of those!


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 1, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Found something for Zin's truck!
> ...


Yeah, me too! Sooo....I bid on one! :biggrin2:Now who's an Ebay crazy?!!! HAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 1, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Di, I used to collect Breyers too! Dorky me even had a price guide book so I'd know when to stop bidding on Ebay. They're all at my parents house, and they're begging me to take them all. LOL They're in boxes and I don't want to have to keep dusting them.


I do too! I have collected Breyers sinceI was a little kid. Do you have any neat, older models, Naturstee?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jun 1, 2008)

*Zins fixin to buy a pig one and a rabbit one fer my black horse trailer.. heh.*



*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Found something for Zin's truck!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/sticker-decal-bunny-rabbit-pirate-skull-window_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ50447QQihZ014QQitemZ330239218259QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

I stand corrected! I found a bunny pirate skull for EVERYONE! LOL!


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 2, 2008)

Now I have the urge to look on Ebay after not looking on it for months :grumpy:.


Thanks, dudes .


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 2, 2008)

Guess what! I got the sticker!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry, Amy! LOL! 

Good job GG!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 2, 2008)

I was looking for an indoor rabbit pen on eBay today. Thing is, i found quite a few, but i can get a slightly smaller one from Pets at Home for half the price, don't have to pay postage, and i get it when i want! So eBay isn't great for some things.

But i do have alot of stuff to sell.. clothes etc. eBay is a fantastic place for businesses too. When we started our jewellery business we started on eBay. I think our profit atm is at about Â£4000 since last November. Not bad for an 'on-the-side' business.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 2, 2008)

GG, I have a few older ones from Ebay and antique stores. I also have an old Hartland horse that was my dad's as a child- one of those TV show horse and rider sets. Too bad we couldn't find the rest when we cleaned out Grandma's house. I forget all the Breyers I have but I know I have one old woodgrain fighting stallion. He's pretty dinged up but I was happy just to get one of those rarities! Although I like a lot of the newer models with really intricate details. I also have a Breyer buffalo, a gift from my now-hubby as his parents raise buffalo.

I used to get the Just About Horses magazine about Breyers and I have a couple of their special edition models. I guess if vet bills drive me into the ground sometime I can sell those off to get a little money.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 2, 2008)

Well this topic made me want to go hunting... i did a bit of an impulse buy. I bought 2 personalisable phot keyrings, the square type that you can put your own photo in. I couldn't find just a single one, but then inc postage it only cost me Â£1.94 so not too bad! My mum can have one with a gorgeous picture of me in it


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

What's Ebay?  

I rarely online shop. Once I ordered a filter for my camera, but that was when I had my son buy it with his account on Ebay. The other time was a battery charger that I saw on Ebay, but then I ordered it directly through that company.

I may order a Furminator on Ebay if I ever sign up for an account.


----------



## polly (Jun 2, 2008)

You got me too i ended up getting a vest top with Thumper on it lmbo I do love cartoon t shirts. Now just gotta wait as its coming from the states


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 2, 2008)

Ah you should get an account.. once you get the knack its really easy, and alot of people are really nice if you make a mistake.

I think i know everything about eBay - sadly. I read a book on eBay the other day :baghead


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 2, 2008)

I have had fairly good luck selling my bunny toys on Ebay. I had one go up almost to $5 once! I have one listed now, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

:whistling

Sorry everyone! LOL! 

I love that you are all getting some fun things tho!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 3, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I think i know everything about eBay - sadly. I read a book on eBay the other day :baghead


I haven't opened the e-book on my camera that I bought online. :baghead


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 10, 2008)

:bangheadI had to work today. I got home and *forgot* that it was time to bid on a show jacket for my daughter! I wanted this jacket so bad for her! she loved it also..... it seemed it would fit her like a glove.......... I watched it for over a week! 

It went for $100 :bawl:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 11, 2008)

Figured maybe it was time I had a visit to E-bay and I bought a Family guy baby stewie keyring for my falconry bag and a new falcon ring :biggrin2:

pinksalamander - for the pen have you tried the EquineCanineFeline Ebay shop?


----------

